# [ffg] [L5R] Announcing Paper Blossoms, a Character Generator for Legend of the 5 Rings (Unofficial)



## AltitudeMatters (Apr 29, 2019)

_Hopefully this is the correct board:_

I'm happy to present an initial release of Paper Blossoms, an unofficial, open source, free character generator for Legend of the 5 Rings (L5R)! https://github.com/dashnine/PaperBlossoms
We've currently got data entered and code working for everything published to date, and it supports adding user-created data (so you can play with that Nekoma samurai you've always wanted). The application does expect you to own and use the book! As you'd expect, if FFG objects to anything here, I'll remove/change it immediately. 

Releases can be downloaded directly from https://github.com/dashnine/PaperBlossoms/releases .

Supported features include:


Creating, saving, and loading new characters
Leveling up and maintaining characters
Generating and printing character sheets
Custom descriptions
Custom user data (schools, clans, etc).
Much more!

As was the case with OggDude's excellent Star Wars generator, this does not include descriptions -- it does include page references, and space for users to enter description information, as well as basic mechanical information. If you have questions, feedback, or bug reports, feel free to post them here or in the Github issue board!


----------

